# Code for running new 220V 30A circuit to H20 Heater



## Guest (Jan 20, 2004)

What is the proper way to run 220V 30A to a water heater? The Circuit box is outside and about 25 feet from the water heater. I presume I could use 2 wire plus ground #10 cable. Do I need to use conduit? Will plastic conduit suffice?


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2004)

Use conduit outside. Use raintight fittings. If you come out of the top of your panel use a Meyers hub to keep water out of your panel. If you come out of the side use a sealing locknut on the inside of the panel. PVC is legit. Would have to know wattage to know wire/breaker ampacity. Typical home with electric water heater would be 220v, 30a. Three #10 conductors, black, red, green. (Hot, Hot, Ground) If you have metal water pipe make sure it is bonded to equipment ground in panel. When in doubt, hire a pro. Money well spent.


----------



## Fred (Jan 20, 2004)

Unregistered said:


> Use conduit outside. Use raintight fittings. If you come out of the top of your panel use a Meyers hub to keep water out of your panel. If you come out of the side use a sealing locknut on the inside of the panel. PVC is legit. Would have to know wattage to know wire/breaker ampacity. Typical home with electric water heater would be 220v, 30a. Three #10 conductors, black, red, green. (Hot, Hot, Ground) If you have metal water pipe make sure it is bonded to equipment ground in panel. When in doubt, hire a pro. Money well spent.


=============
Thanks for the quick, candid, and professional response. I may not do the work, but at least I'll know what has to be done. Aloha & Best Wishes. Fred


----------

